# I'm baaackk...question about platy



## barbiegrl75 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well after taking another break I've decided to try again with my tank. I now have 4 platys that I purchased yesterday and they seem to all be doing fairly well. I only have a question about this because I've noticed it in past fish and I don't want it to be a symptom that I'm missing or something. Anyway one or two of them keep swimming up and down the glass in one corner of my tank, is this a sign of stress or what could it be? My water parameters are fine, pH is a tad high but not above 8, ammonia 0, nitrites below .25 ppm, nitrates below .20. I just fed them and they all swam around and ate up all the food. I just really want them to be healthy, I'm tired of all my fish dying. :roll:


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

That is normal. Fish do that ALL the time. Not usually a sign of stress.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

vary normal dont sweat it. this happens alot. at least one fish in each one of my tanks do this.


----------



## barbiegrl75 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks...That's kind of what I figured but like I said I just wanted to make sure, haven't had the best experience with the fishies so far, hopefully this time is going to be different.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are just getting aquainted with their new surroundings..


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

They could be begging for food like all my fish do, from a distance they are doing their own thing... i get close and they go crazy.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

try not to add more fish till next week and its normal


----------

